# Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown Preferido Cigar Review - Tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

So full of flavor, unique in many ways. Sometimes you can pinpoint a cigar's origin by its taste, but this one stands alone. The shape and wrappe...

Read the full review here: Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown Preferido Cigar Review - Tasty


----------

